# James Gandolfini, 51



## harlan (Jun 20, 2013)

The Boss has left the house.

http://news.yahoo.com/actor-james-gandolfini-51-dies-cardiac-arrest-113640574.html


----------



## elder999 (Jun 20, 2013)

The show that got me watching television again. By all accounts, a very nice guy. He'll be missed. :asian:

Loved Tony Soprano's dream sequences:





R.I.P.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 20, 2013)

.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 20, 2013)

.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 20, 2013)

From 8-9 pm tonight I watched an episode of the Soprano's. Yes, James (Tony Soprano) Gandolfini will be missed. God speed. RIP


----------

